# Foam Blocks for Target



## zu! (Feb 19, 2014)

I figured if anyone knew about this stuff, it would be the DIY community, so here goes!

They have these large foam blocks for sale....yes, I know they're too large! From looking at them, they look like the kind of foam blocks that the highway builders put under their bridges, roads etc these days to hold them up. I guess these must be surplus to a large highway job. I was wondering if anyone has used these successfully as broadhead or fieldtip targets/backstops. I'm thinking of getting one and maybe be set for life for targets, lol!!

According to the ad, they're made of EPS foam. 

Anyways, here's a pix:


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

it will all depend on the density as to how well it will stop an arrow...it's basically styrofoam. Find out if it's the cheap stuff that is easily broken or the stuff that is more like archery foam (doesn't crumble apart)

I've used cheap styrofoam, layered and it stopped a light bow OK but not so well on the heavier compound- it was taken from broken cheap coolers.

if you can get it cheap enough- try it out


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Take your bow with you and fire a couple arrows at it.


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

Also used for floating docks.
You'll have to test the density firsthand! Bring your bow and shoot an arrow into it...you'll know pretty quickly.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Pinch a corner of it. If it crumbles, pass it by. If it's a bit "rubbery" it may work well. 

Like Fury said, a lot depends on the density. Ethafoam (polyethylene) of over 4 pounds density will work, but 6 pound is way better. 

Styrofoam and urethane foam will work as a backstop, but not very well as a target. They quickly crumble into wads of sandy stuff on the ground. 

If it's soft like mattress foam, backstop only. 

I don't know what EPS foam is, but would guess that it's a poly-styrene, like Styrofoam.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

My experience has always been that foam is kind of messy. So I've avoided it.
I prefer a sand pit for broadheads and I use the compressed carpet for my field points.


----------



## Robertfishes (Aug 22, 2004)

I used 2" thick EPS foam(expanded polystyrene) when I was an aluminum roofing contractor 20 years ago..I made plenty of archery targets from it, cut into pieces then tied together to make a big block. It works but not for long, its not self healing, a hole is a hole... It will also breakdown and you will have little white balls all over your yard. The stuff used in floating docks is usually a closed cell foam and not self healing like 3D targets.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

b0w_bender said:


> My experience has always been that foam is kind of messy. So I've avoided it.
> I prefer a sand pit for broadheads and I use the compressed carpet for my field points.


Compressed carpet is by far the cheapest, longest lasting, and yard friendly of anything I've used.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I use the foam backstop. It works great. It is the foam that is used on floating docks. It is dense enough to stop my arrows at 348 FPS. I have had it for years. I only use it as a backstop not a target. I have saved a lot of money in all the arrows that I have not lost. It is very light also. A 4'X8'X16" only weighs about 20 or 25 pounds.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

RGV hunter said:


> I use the foam backstop. It works great. It is the foam that is used on floating docks. It is dense enough to stop my arrows at 348 FPS. I have had it for years. I only use it as a backstop not a target. I have saved a lot of money in all the arrows that I have not lost. It is very light also. A 4'X8'X16" only weighs about 20 or 25 pounds.


It will break down eventually but not as fast as you think. I have had it for years and it is still good. For my I really like the portability. If you have a place with old docks by a lake or the coast you could probably get it for free from an old abandoned dock. That is how I got mine. Cant beat the price "FREE".


----------



## countryredneck7 (Aug 19, 2008)

When I was a kid, that is all we shot at. A big sheet that came from under a pier. Lasted for years shooting field tips as well as braodheads. And that was with 5 people in the family shooting at it.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

If it's the plain ole white styrofoam, they are not good! As others have said, they don't heal, they shot out fast and you get white crap all over.

Northern tool gives away foam blocks from trailer shipping.mi made some targets out of them for my nasp program, and even with those light genesis bows they didn't last long!


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

redruff said:


> If it's the plain ole white styrofoam, they are not good! As others have said, they don't heal, they shot out fast and you get white crap all over.
> 
> Northern tool gives away foam blocks from trailer shipping.mi made some targets out of them for my nasp program, and even with those light genesis bows they didn't last long!


Foam from a floating dock is really dense. It will last for years even if you leave it out in the elements. That is where it is anyway (underwater all the time). For targets it may not last as much but it will last at least a year or so. For a backstop it will last much longer, years if you don't shoot that often. For a backstop I am sold on it.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

dock foam is a 2 part polyurathane foam...you can get it in various densities from 6#-12# (maybe more). It's great for stopping arrows but unfortunately it's not cheap...and don't use anything over 9#---doesn't reseal/heal easily and is a pain to pull arrows out of.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

You are right, it is not cheap but you may be able to get it off an abandoned dock. You would be surprised how easy it is to get this stuff from abandoned dock


----------



## wbaxl (Dec 7, 2014)

I have some of the large foam blocks from a floating dock as a back stop. I can tell you it will stop an arrow, almost too well, I have to stand on the target and use both hands and to get an arrow out of it. So I recommend it as a back stop that might catch an occasional arrow, but not as a full time target


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i have two of the construction blocks behind my bags in the basement in case of a pass through.they work well for that with me only shooting 50 lbs anyway being the old coot that i am.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

I use similar stuff for back stops only. It heats up and grabs the arrow. Stops them real good, but is a pain to get arrows back out (especially carbon)

I have a few big blocks in the backyard and 2 4'x8'x10" sheets in the basement. 

I never paid a dollar for it. You can get the dense good stuff from construction sites (don't freaking steal crap, but ask sight managers or in my case I have friends who work construction and bring me more than I'll ever need anytime I ask for it)


----------



## Mfd2k7 (Jan 6, 2014)

We use industrial freezer foam 6" stacked 4 pieces and it will stop most anything with a filed point on it, had trouble with vaps' with outserts they went in fletching deep but never went through, not real sure what kind of foam it is exactly but it works great there at our club and get shot alot, had them up about 8 months still holding up real well, hope this helps


----------



## kdt302 (Dec 17, 2010)

That's pretty cool


----------



## miles220 (Sep 4, 2018)

sweet


----------



## DKB77 (May 30, 2019)

If you have a Tractor Supply Company near you, they throw away foam blocks that are 12" x 18". They work great for bow weights under 40#.


----------



## Chandler.cook35 (Feb 7, 2018)

Where are yall finding the highway construction foam? Lots of bridge construction around me, need to know if i should be scoutting it out when i pass construction.


----------



## Aylmer (Jan 7, 2009)

Chandler.cook35 said:


> Where are yall finding the highway construction foam? Lots of bridge construction around me, need to know if i should be scoutting it out when i pass construction.


That makes two of us. With the size of them and possible availability these could be an awesome resource.


----------

